# Large lead balls do more damage than arrows



## slingshot33 (Jun 26, 2014)

I thought I would ask on behalf of another person, since a clear answer has never been given or even thought about on any slingshot community. Which does more damage, a large lead ball or a slingbow. I think we all know that a arrow does far more damage when fired from a low powered slingshot, but what if you had one which had a draw weight of a few hundred pounds and a decent length or acceleration?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

More "damage" would probably come from a large lead ball. For hunting though an arrow with a very sharp broadhead would likely be more lethal.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ask yourself which you would rather be shot with ...

The phrase "more damage" needs to be carefully defined.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Read this first : http://slingshotforum.com/topic/33509-joerg-sprave-forum-is-horrible/#entry439637

This was a first post to the forum. CLOSED. Interesting.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

You are comparing apples and oranges.

What do you mean by damage? If by damage you mean which of the two will best dispatch an animal you must consider not just how they differ but where on the animal the shot is delivered and under what circumstances the animal is taken. Hunting is about a clean fast kill. Hunting with an arrow is the one exception to this. Because an arrow does not provide much in the way of blunt trauma but instead depends on causing the animal to bleed out there is not the same kind of damage even though the end result is the same.

For the most part slingshots are for small animals and though there may be penetration they are much more about blunt trauma.

Arrows cut. Their whole reason for existence is to slice and cause bleeding which in turn causes death. Anyone who hunts with a bow and arrow knows that the arrow will often pass clean through an animal, often without them hardly knowing anything has happened. The death of the animal is considered "humane" because, even though it may be slower, it is often without a lot of pain.

So, when you ask "which does the most damage" it's hard to figure out what you mean. If you use a large lead ball on a wild pig you may break a rib but you will not likely kill it. If you hit the same pig with a well placed arrow from a powerful slingshot you may well be successful but it will not likely be a fast kill so you will need enough power to get the arrow to pass all the way through.

Different kinds of damage.

Apples and oranges.

winnie


----------



## slingshot33 (Jun 26, 2014)

Charles said:


> Ask yourself which you would rather be shot with ...
> 
> The phrase "more damage" needs to be carefully defined.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles



That would depend on the power that is behind the projectile. If both arrow and ball was fired from a mere 70lbs draw then the arrow would be my least favorite to get hit with. However, I would reconsider if both were fired with 200lbs or greater with a long draw length. An arrow would pass right through leaving a 1-2" wound channel, a lead ball would rupture many organs and crumble bones before it even penetrated through my skin.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I want to meet (at a distance) the gorilla who can draw a 200+lb slingbow. What is the point of discussing things that are impossible for almost everyone on Earth?


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Lmao, but they looked so hungry!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Dead is dead.


----------

